

Show HN: Extrovert. Double your social media presence, instantly. - benwikler
http://getextrovert.com

======
sophacles
I saw this on the page:

Repetition works.

I wasn't so sure... but then I read this:

Repetition works.

Now I'm convinced. I'll take 8!

------
simonsarris
I was prepared to flag every April Fool's day story but this is side-
splitting, hilarious copy that stands on its own any day of the year.

Great job!

~~~
benwikler
Did you get all the way to the final feature on the lower right?

~~~
Breakthrough
I missed it the first time, but oh man did I ever LOL when I saw how
casual/oblivious it was written (in a "don't worry, you clicked the button so
you're obviously okay with it" kind of way).

------
kumarski
You know you use strikingly too much when you recognize all the templates
immediately.

------
solox3
Have you considered using your own buttons at the bottom of your page?

------
mpyne
Finally, 4/1 is looking up.

Finally, 4/1 is looking up.

------
hashmymustache
+2

